# rentals in sitges



## mags&woody (Jul 31, 2008)

anybody know of any rental property in or near sitges? or websites ? cica 500-750 euros per month


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

mags&woody said:


> anybody know of any rental property in or near sitges? or websites ? cica 500-750 euros per month



For that price, you will be lucky, very lucky - lol

Sitges is very expensive for property, I know of an expat who 350,000 Euros for a 1 bedroom studio apartment of 36 metres and I'm not kiddin you either.

As for rental in Sitges, you will be looking at 800 Euros a month minimum for a decent property, as I have seen many old run down dumps being rental for 700-750 a month. Most of the Spanish who work in Sitges live in Barcelona because its actually cheaper, a lot cheaper too.

Villanova y Geltru however is in your price range and only a short train ride away.

Good luck


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

You should also be aware of the "Aval Bancario", which esentially acts as an insurance policy and you will almost certainly have to pay it and can be anything between 3-8 months worth of rental - but you will get it back 1 day of course 

Just thought it was worth mentioning.....

Regards, Dave


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

sunnyspain said:


> but you will get it back 1 day of course


if it's registered properly.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

You do know that Sitges is not in Southern Murcia - right ?

Seriously however, Sitges is a real gem of a place, beautiful in fact, well we think so, but then again we think the sun only shines in a Tuesday or at least it does it does these parts (normally a Tuesday anyway) - lol


----------



## mags&woody (Jul 31, 2008)

*thanks all*

thanks all for your answers. I did some reseach for sitges and yes found that expensive. Yes I know that it is not south of murcia  but Oh just landed a job in sitges and I am trying to find rental somewhere in that region.. I will try villanova l getru area now.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

mags&woody said:


> thanks all for your answers. I did some reseach for sitges and yes found that expensive. Yes I know that it is not south of murcia  but Oh just landed a job in sitges and I am trying to find rental somewhere in that region.. I will try villanova l getru area now.


Thats excellent news on the job. What kind of work did you manage to locate ?

Have you ever been to Sitges ?
We think its really nice & its only 30 minutes or so from Barcelona on the train.
Its very gay orientated (so you don't get a big shock) but it does not matter 1 iota to us, as we both have friends that are gay and they are nice people and thats all that matters. The beaches are excellent and there are some great cafe bars.

Seriously, if you manage to live near Sitges with your job, then I think you will be very pleased with your move. We have friends (a heterosexual couple with kids) that go to Sitges every year for their main holiday and I don't blame them 1 bit.

Villanova y Geltru is much cheaper and the places between Tarragona and Sitges are generally cheaper on the whole, but going the way its more expensive again

Please keep us informed of your situation

Regards, Dave


----------



## mags&woody (Jul 31, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> Thats excellent news on the job. What kind of work did you manage to locate ?
> 
> Have you ever been to Sitges ?
> We think its really nice & its only 30 minutes or so from Barcelona on the train.
> ...


Hi 
my OH managed to get a teaching job in Sitges. Originally we were going to southern murcia because we thought that there would be more international/brit schools in that area. We were prepared to wait till the next recruitment time (Jan I think) because we were too late for this sept. this job suddenly happened so its all go now he has to go next week (help!) and then I will follow when all here is finished. exciting isn't it school is helping with accomodation for a week or so so i am trying to find estate agents from tarragona to sitges. time flys ok lol


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

mags&woody said:


> Hi
> my OH managed to get a teaching job in Sitges. Originally we were going to southern murcia because we thought that there would be more international/brit schools in that area. We were prepared to wait till the next recruitment time (Jan I think) because we were too late for this sept. this job suddenly happened so its all go now he has to go next week (help!) and then I will follow when all here is finished. exciting isn't it school is helping with accomodation for a week or so so i am trying to find estate agents from tarragona to sitges. time flys ok lol


Hi again,

Sitges is very cosmopolitan, its a wonderful little town on the coast.
Some lovely cafe bars and not that expensive either considering its Sitges, as I said before the only problem with Sitges is that property is crazily expensive.

Send me a private message I will try and help with accomodation.

Regards, Dave


----------



## Pee Jay (Apr 15, 2009)

*Sitges*

Sitges is a great place to live, but very expensive. (SNIP) happy to assist anyone moving to the area, you'll need it. Cheers Paul


----------

